# ON EBAY $900 BUY IT NOW



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 6, 2022)

SORRY I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO POST THE LINK............


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 6, 2022)

I GUSS IT IS A REPO TANK O'' WELL


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Sep 6, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/325333330149?campid=5335809022


----------



## 1motime (Sep 6, 2022)

Cabe member


----------



## HARPO (Sep 6, 2022)

For the next time, just copy and paste the link from eBay.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2022)

@higgens


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2022)

all the pics






Pickup:
Free local pickup from Temecula, California, United States.
Jamie will paint it up for ya too, if ya want.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Sep 7, 2022)

I guess in this situation, the reproduction parts would be fiberglass, no?  Namely the tank and the headtube shroud, they wouldn't be aluminum you don't suppose?  If they were aluminum, I might would feel more excitement towards it.


----------

